# New York



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I've never been to New York before, except to pass in and out of the airport on my way elsewhere. I'll be staying downtown at the W in Manhatten. 

I won't have a lot of time because of business meetings to go sightseeing or shop, but I need some recommendations.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Places my wife and I loved when we visited last November:

Top of the Rock and Rockefeller Center. Great view and not too touristy.

Grand Central Station Oyster Bar. Sit at the counter for better service.

Central Park. You need at least a whole day.

Marea. Great Italian place in Columbus Circle.

Times Square. Thought I'd hate it but loved the vibe.

Eataly. Great Italian food hall.

Moma. There are a couple of Barnet Newmans.

Terroir Tibeca. Great wine bar.

Chambers Street Wines. Wine store with unique bottles.

Brooklyn Bridge and Staten Island Ferry. Great way to see the harbour and the Statue of Liberty.

We had 5 days and nights and barley scratched the surface. Next year we will return to see Lincoln Center, The Met, Chelsea, the Village, the Guggenhiem, DiFara's and spend another day in Central Park.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

I loved Rothmanns at East 54th.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I reckon I have to visit the Statue of Liberty, Wall Street/Stock Exchange, Ground Zero, Empire State Building, Times Square and maybe a museum or two. 

Central Park wouldn't be appealing because of the weather. I won't have the time or the budget to eat out or visit many restaurants.


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

The best way to eat well and cheaply is at Chelsea Market, which is also next to the High-Line park, which is a MUST SEE if you haven't heard of it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

hockeyinsider said:


> I reckon I have to visit the Statue of Liberty, Wall Street/Stock Exchange, Ground Zero, Empire State Building, Times Square and maybe a museum or two.
> 
> Central Park wouldn't be appealing because of the weather. I won't have the time or the budget to eat out or visit many restaurants.


you must add the Chrysler building and Grand Central Station (opposite one another if memory serves) to that list.

Also breakfast at any Jewish deli; challah french toast, blintzes that type of fare. Yum.


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Shaver said:


> you must add the Chrysler building and Grand Central Station (opposite one another if memory serves) to that list.
> 
> Also breakfast at any Jewish deli; challah french toast, blintzes that type of fare. Yum.


Seconded. AND I CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT.....the Cannoli's in Little Italy. If I lived within an hour of these, I would be much larger in no time.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Four words. Dirty.Water.Hot.Dog.

Also visit Brooklyn. Lots going on.

What do you like? Chances are it's in New York.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Also check out, Frommer's NYC Free and Dirt Cheap or The Best Things to do in New York:1001 Ideas by Caitlin Leffel and Jacob Lehman. Full of great ideas.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

wrwhiteknight said:


> Seconded. AND I CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT.....the Cannoli's in Little Italy. If I lived within an hour of these, I would be much larger in no time.


oh Crikey yes! Cannoili, best I've had were on Bleeker St.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

What's the verdict on the hurricane? I'm at the W in Manhatten on Washington. Is the area damaged? I'll be there in eight days.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Oct 26, 2012)

hockeyinsider said:


> What's the verdict on the hurricane? I'm at the W in Manhatten on Washington. Is the area damaged? I'll be there in eight days.


Most of the subways are back in operation. They can be a bit slow and tempermental, but by the time you get here it should be sorted out. I am assuming you are staying on the Island so you won't be dealing with any of the problem transportation areas.

If you are headed to Ground Zero make sure you get tickets before hand, they are free. They just do it to control the crowds.

The Met is a good stop, but it is ginormous so I would have an idea of what you would like to see before you go.

All of the touristy things are good ideas like folks mentioned. Things like the Statue of Liberty and Times Square are great to see in person. BOLO for the Naked Cowboy in Times Square, he is.....interesting.

And dont forget to get a pretzel, make sure you can smell the charcoal comming off of the cart or it wont be as good as it should be.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

The Frick is always on my to do list when i'm in town.

I prefer the view from 30 Rock as you actually get to see the Empire State.... The view from the Empire towards Central Park is also somewhat obscured by the Rockerfeller.

I always really do enjoy a stroll through the West Village - with plenty of great spots to stop of at for a coffee.


Grand Central is awe inspiring... There are a couple of really interesting little bars and club hidden away in the building to search out....

Somewhat of a chain, but the Capital Grille on 42nd (beside Grand Central) served me one of the tastiest dishes ever - it's their prosciutto wrapped mozzarella with tomato. I'm salivating right now at the thought of it. Rest of the menu is standard American fine dining steak and chop house - good but expensive.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

+1 for The Frick Collection.


----------

